# 3/22 pikie pool



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the mouth of a couple of feeder creeks this evening,1st stop nada nothing not a bite or bump(slamed them there the other night)
2nd stop took me a few cast 2 find how they wanted it i know there in there
and they wanted it dragged acrossed the bottom real slow.once i figured it out it was on ended up with 17eyes(kept 6 16''to 18''walleyes),10 little white bass an 5 farm fish(one was a real bruiser around 10lbs)
twister
ps all fish got on 1/8oz head,3''chartuse tail,6#bps excel,gander guide 1500 an a 6' med lite lighting rod


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice job getting after them! Was the water stained real bad?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

1st spot was stained,fishing the mud line.2nd spot was up the creek about 1/4mile from the mouth and the water was real nice an green
twister


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't get me wrong here, and of course you might have had 2-4 people on your boat. And, we've had this talk more times than I can remember, but the way the WVA rules state, if you are "on" the river", you must abide by WVA rules which is 2 walleye a day, and they must be 18". It ( in my understanding) doesn't matter where you put in or pull out. Never has it been 101% clarified. But glad to hear that you did find and get into them.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

wasn't in a boat was fishing from shore on the ohio side,so i go by the ohio regs
twister


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, there ya go!! That's the one nice thing about the Ohio side compared to the WVA side....the limits!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Good News! Congratulations.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Jimbo, glad to see your still catching them!! Just can't beat that ultra lite action on those tails. I fished our pond a few times but haven't hit the lakes yet. The older I get the more of a wuss I become!


----------

